# Hard drive access monitor software



## zort15 (Jul 30, 2004)

I'm looking for a program (preferably freeware) that would allow me to monitor what programs on my computer are writing where on my hard drive. For example, when I click the apply button on the button mapping software for my mouse, I want to know where it is writing those mappings to.


----------



## Praetor (Jul 30, 2004)

Dunno if such a program exists :S ... I wouldnt expect it to be freeware though ... dunno


----------



## keelec (Nov 24, 2004)

*SysInternals Freeware*

Today I was looking for similar utilities in hopes to help diagnose my HDD grinding.
I found the following utility (which is free)

SysInternals Freeware
http://www.sysinternals.com/ntw2k/utilities.shtml

I am now testing Filemon 6.12, and it seems to have a lot of good info.
The site includes source code for many of the files for both Windows... or Linux.

The site is being sponsored by WinInternals:
http://www.winternals.com/

Also see some interesting links to PC and HDD Utilities on this page.
http://www.benchmarkhq.ru/english.html?/mon_e.html

Have Fun,
---- Clifford -----


----------

